# كتب في التصميم الميكانيكى



## jouini87 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الكتاب الاول :
Mechanical Design, Second Edition
by Peter Childs





lien:

http://mihd.net/t5izly8/0750657715.rar
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/14036097...57715.rar.html


الكتاب التانى:
Current Advances in Mechanical Design and Production VII (Cairo University M D P Conference//Current Advances in Mechanical Design and Production)
by M.F. Hassan, S.M. Megahed





lien

http://mihd.net/qinxg43/0080437117.zip
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/154938987/0080437117.zip
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c932ca/n/0080437117_zip


الكتاب الثالث:
Materials Selection in Mechanical Design, Third Edition
by Michael Ashby




lien
http://mihd.net/5j7xcz8/0750661682.rar


الكتاب الرابع:
Mechanical Design Handbook, Second Edition (McGraw Hill Handbooks)
by Harold A. Rothbart, Thomas H. Brown




lien

http://mihd.net/4s35udy/mechanical_d...0071466363.pdf
او
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RXFXC21U
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9ec560/n/0071466363_rar


الكتاب الخامس:
Probability Applications in Mechanical Design (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
by Franklin Fisher




lien

http://mihd.net/8jk3e1g/0824702603.zip
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/145000312/0824702603.zip
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/42c50c/n/0824702603_zip


الكتاب السادس:
Geometric Dimensioning and Tolerancing for Mechanical Design (McGraw-Hill Mechanical Engineering)
by Gene Cogorno




lien
http://mihd.net/kvjxrl/geometric_dim...cal_design.rar
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/11781330...cal_Design.rar

الكتاب السابع:
Stiffness and Damping in Mechanical Design
by Eugene Rivin




lien
http://mihd.net/7ylp3h/sdmd_1999_isbn0824717228.zip
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/62245498...17228.zip.html


الكتاب الثامن:
Kinematic Chains and Machine Components Design
by Dan B. Marghitu




lien
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ec60c9/n/0124713521_zip
او
http://mihd.net/qow0jzs/0124713521.zip

الكتاب التاسع
Extrusion Dies for Plastics and Rubber: Design and Engineering Computations
by Walter Michaeli




lien
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e9aa...ics_Rubber_rar

الكتاب العاشر:
Mechanical Assemblies: Their Design, Manufacture, and Role in Product Development
by Daniel E. Whitney




lien
http://mihd.net/7n6djo0/0195157826.rar
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/98144282...57826.rar.html

الكتاب الحادى عشر:
Handbook of Mechanical Alloy Design (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
by George E. Totten, Lin Xie, Kiyoshi Funatani




lien
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7f545a/n/0824743083_rar

الكتاب الثانى عشر:
The Mechanical Systems Design Handbook: Modeling, Measurement, and Control
by Osita D. Nwokah




lien
http://mihd.net/5zgfu6/mechanical_sy..._kingdwarf.zip
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/98918074..._kingdwarf.zip


الكتاب الثالث عشر:
Standard Handbook of Machine Design (Standard Handbook of Machine Design)
by Joseph Shigley

lien
http://mihd.net/zlo0aw/standard_hand...sign.part1.rar
http://mihd.net/k03ico/standard_hand...sign.part2.rar
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/74202734...ine_Design.rar

الكتاب الرابع عشر:
Geometric Design of Linkages (Interdisciplinary Applied Mathematics)
by J. Michael McCarthy




lien

http://mihd.net/hwmtj94/85930.rar
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/72599443/McCarthy.zip.html
passeword:
twilightzone

الكتاب الخامس عشر:
Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design, Eighth Edition
by Richard G. Budynas, J. Keith Nisbett





lien
http://mihd.net/5qlw4v8/shigley_s_me...th_edition.pdf
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/14461284...NPROTECTED.rar

الكتاب السادس عشر:
Advances in Integrated Design and Manufacturing in Mechanical Engineering
by Alan Bramley, Daniel Brissaud, Daniel Coutellier




lien

http://rapidshare.com/files/6944231/...ngineering.rar
او
http://mihd.net/5cna8f/aidmme.rar

الكتاب السابع عشر:
Mark's Calculations For Machine Design
by Thomas H. Brown




lien
http://mihd.net/6v092g/isbn_0071436898.rar

الكتاب الثامن عشر:
Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers
by J. Edward Pope




lien
http://mihd.net/ptl6qce/0884157903.zip
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/dccff0/n/0884157903_zip

الكتاب التاسع عشر:
Mechanical Life Cycle Handbook (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
by Mahendra Hundal




lien
http://mihd.net/03oqudv/117386___0824745027.zip
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/11393894...45027.zip.html

الكتاب العشرين:
Tribology in Machine Design
by Tadeusz Stolarski




lien
http://mihd.net/pzg31ko/16711___trib...ine_design.zip
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/68443759...ine_Design.zip

واخيرا الكتاب الحادى والعشرين
Introduction to the Design and Behavior of Bolted Joints, Fourth Edition: Non-Gasketed Joints (Mechanical Engineering)
by John H. Bickford




lien
http://mihd.net/5vryxph/0849381762.zip
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/93ab7c/n/0849381762_zip


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم مشكور على المجهود الطيب وجاري التحميل والفائدة باذن لله 
ومليون شكر ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر وشكراً


----------



## محمود محمد درويش (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك


----------



## د.محبس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
الكتاب 15 و17 من اروع الكتب التي اطلعت عليها في هذا المجال


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (28 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مجهود تشكر علية


----------



## jouini87 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك**م*


----------



## Khaled El-Beheary (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، ثاني موضوع لك في منتهي الروعة ، و إن كان بعض اللينكات لا تعمل.


----------



## refaat73 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## safety113 (1 يناير 2010)

*thank you*

مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## dreams1804 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
 لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

و الله جهد رائع و كتب رائعة لكن بعض الروابط لاتعمل و اذا امكن تتعب شوية و تعيد رفعها على الفور شيرد لانها كتب تستحق القراءة و الاقتناء 
و لو امكن تضيف كتب في الميتاليرجي و نظرية الماكينات 
و اود ان اشير الي مجموعة كتب روسية تتناول الميكانيزمات كنت قد اقتنيت المجموعة في السبعينات و هي قيمة الي ابعد الحدود وهي عبارة عن مجموعة مجلدات على ما اتذكر ستة او ثماني مجلدات اصدار شركة مير الروسية


----------



## jouini87 (2 يناير 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و الله جهد رائع و كتب رائعة لكن بعض الروابط لاتعمل و اذا امكن تتعب شوية و تعيد رفعها على الفور شيرد لانها كتب تستحق القراءة و الاقتناء
> و لو امكن تضيف كتب في الميتاليرجي و نظرية الماكينات
> و اود ان اشير الي مجموعة كتب روسية تتناول الميكانيزمات كنت قد اقتنيت المجموعة في السبعينات و هي قيمة الي ابعد الحدود وهي عبارة عن مجموعة مجلدات على ما اتذكر ستة او ثماني مجلدات اصدار شركة مير الروسية[/
> quote]
> ...


----------



## jouini87 (4 يناير 2010)

........................................................


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## jouini87 (16 يناير 2010)

أشكركم إخواني


----------



## jouini87 (17 يناير 2010)

*أشكركم إخواني*


----------



## has2006 (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## turbooo (18 يناير 2010)

وفقت في حياتك العلمية و العملية


----------



## jouini87 (22 يناير 2010)

أشكركم على المرور إخواني


----------



## باسم عمارة (22 يناير 2010)

شكر ا على المجهود الكبير والكتب الرائعة وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اب جقادو (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وكتر من امثالك


----------



## الموصلية (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى للك الموفقية والنجاح الدائم


----------



## grafidustrial (25 يناير 2010)

اية الجمال دة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## اب جقادو (25 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## اب جقادو (4 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jouini87 (6 فبراير 2010)

أشكركم إخواني على الردود المشجعة


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (6 فبراير 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75:
:20::20::20::20::20:
:12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي وبارك فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..ارجو اعادة رفع الكتاب التاسع مره اخرى للاهميه ولك مني خالص تحياتي وشكري..


----------



## jouini87 (7 فبراير 2010)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي وبارك فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..ارجو اعادة رفع الكتاب التاسع مره اخرى للاهميه ولك مني خالص تحياتي وشكري..


http://www.filefactory.com/dlf/f/e9...521c/j/0/n/Extrusion_Dies_Plastics_Rubber.rar
هاهو الرابط،
إن شاء الله تستفيد منه


----------



## AFANOUR (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (8 فبراير 2010)

ياخى لايسعنى الشكر لك ........بارك الله فيك على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## nartop (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضا حسون (8 فبراير 2010)

اسف لم اتمكن من التحميل لضعف النت


----------



## jouini87 (14 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك**م*


----------



## 8gates (12 مايو 2010)

*Thanks jouini 87*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الطيب 
لكن عندى طلب رابط كتاب Geometric Tolerances لا يعمل 

و شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## jouini87 (12 مايو 2010)

8gates قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الطيب
> لكن عندى طلب رابط كتاب Geometric Tolerances لا يعمل
> 
> و شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


http://www.mediafire.com/?mdmnxetyxzm


----------



## hayderrekan (14 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز اعد التحميل الروابط الروابط لا تعمل وخاصة للكتاب السابح لاني بحاجته


----------



## mezmez (14 مايو 2010)

اشكرك قد ما اشكرك قليل عليك


----------



## عاطف العروسى (16 مايو 2010)

*[URL="http://www.partcommunity.com/"]www.partcommunity.com
[FONT=&quot]موقع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يهدف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لتجميع الخبرات والمصنعين اضافة الى توفير بوابة لكاتالوجات اهم مصنعي المكونات الميكانيكية يمكن تحميلها مباشرة على البرمجيات مثل:[/FONT][/URL]
solidworks,catia,inventor,topsolid...[FONT=&quot] 
رابط البوابة :
[/FONT][URL="http://cadenas.partcommunity.com/PARTcommunity/Portal/cadenas?goto=products&language=en"]http://cadenas.partcommunity.com/PAR...ts&language=en[/URL]​*


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

عاطف العروسى قال:


> *http://www.partcommunity.com/www.partcommunity.com
> [font=&quot]موقع [/font][font=&quot]يهدف[/font][font=&quot] لتجميع الخبرات والمصنعين اضافة الى توفير بوابة لكاتالوجات اهم مصنعي المكونات الميكانيكية يمكن تحميلها مباشرة على البرمجيات مثل:[/font]
> solidworks,catia,inventor,topsolid...[font=&quot]
> رابط البوابة :
> [/font]http://cadenas.partcommunity.com/par...ts&language=en​*


بارك الله فيك:20:


----------



## ENGMENG (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك لرضاه


----------



## ساموك (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## KSA_ENG (20 مايو 2010)

مجهود جبار جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## jouini87 (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jouini87 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*كل الشكر لكم*


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً
مجهود أكثر من رائع، وربنا يديم التوفيق


----------



## يوسف عيسى محمد (23 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم
مع أن الكتاب الذي أريده ( expired ) للأسف الشديد


----------



## نانسي 75 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

والله يعجز اللسان عن وصف الشكر لكم على هذا المجهود نسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## داجر (19 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## asas121 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن الكتاب الاول تانى


----------

